# my ddin car pc ideas



## vwabbitman (Dec 12, 2013)

So i have decided to start my own thread instead of side tracking other peoples threads. so here goes.

Im buying a 90 VW Jetta soon and want to put a carpc in it when i get it. it may be anywhere from a month to a year before i get around to doing it but i like to plan way ahead. 

first off heres a link to the thread on vwvortex where im planning how to mount it. VWVortex.com - Will a 2din stereo fit in the center console of a gli?

and heres the specs for the carpc

2DIN Car PC M-ITX V2 Small Edition (2DIN Car PC Mini ITX V2 Small Edition)
Motherboards: Ultrathin Mini-ITX Motherboard Intel® HM67 Express Chipset
Processor: Intel® Core™ i3-2310M 3M Cache 2.1GHz Intel® HD Graphics 3000
Memory: 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM 1066 (E3iO Certified Memory)
Hard Drive (Master OS): SSD Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" SATA III (Internal SSD) [+$35.00]
Navigation System: CoPilot Live, North America Maps [+$109.00]
Steering Wheel Control: No, Thanks
OBD II Scan Tool: No, Thanks
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 (32-bit) [+$105.00]
Warranty: Lifetime Customer Support with 1 Year Parts and Labor Warranty
Free Shipping - UPS Ground: FREE UPS Ground Service Shipping for United States Only. [Please click on Details] 

Total Cost: $1388

Im still looking around for a powered usb hub, external dvd/rw and ssd drives. ill be making the ssd removable so i can hook it up to my computer in the house if i need to. OS and programs will all be on the internal hard drive so the external will have stuff like songs and data logs. i would like to be able to set up the computer to record from a dash cam but im still trying to figure that part out.


----------

